# Anti-virus advice for 2013



## lZKoce (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all,

as the title says I have a few questions about the anti-virus in 2013. I opened a new thread, since the nature of the topic changes very fast  and I don't want old knowledge. 

First off, I installed Windows 8 Pro x64bit recently and it came with Microsoft Security Essentials- the "new" , not v2.1 that has been around for a while. It updates regularly and I have used MSE before. I am ok with the program, but is it reliable enough for an average user (e.g student)? It's good in removing malware, but not so much in stopping it on the first place.

Second, this bug that my PC is not protected enough has caught me and I am asking myself: Is there a significant difference between paid and free anti-virus in 2013 packages? The first one that comes to my mind is AVG free 2013- which even has an Identity Protection.

Free: no firewall (except Commodo), no parental controls, no support.

I just saw in the Free-programs topic here: Roboscan - and it seems pretty solid, I might actually give it a try.

What about PC Tools TreatFire? Ad-aware? Malwarebytes? - never used these.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the built in AV in Windows 8 at home and Symantec End Point Protection SBE at work.
Never have any problems. It is more important that you adopt good (safe) surfing habits than depending on an AV program to protect you. Zero day viruses can be caught by some of the heuristic real time protection, but it's not 100% guaranteed.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 15, 2012)

^ +1 to that. If you adopt good security practices and avoid dodgy websites (and if you must visit them run the browser in a sandbox) any free AV is fine.

Always used AVG Free on XP and MSSE on W7/W8. Never had a problem, except that time I installed RealPlayer (good dammit, worms aren't as hard to remove, I swear) but that was my own fault.

Paid versions usually have better scaning engines, useful for undocumented virus plus some extra protection. AVG's paid version has a better heuristic engine, firewall and rootkit protection.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes. Safe surfing habits are a good thing- no torrents, no porn, no cracks/activators and you save yourself a good deal of trouble. 
Never thought of sandbox before. Seems to complex to me. But I'll search around and see what pops up.


----------



## Drone (Dec 15, 2012)

> Anti-virus advice for 2013



There's no single advice to this so here's my triple one

a) Built-in defender in Windows 8 is kinda weak but with frequent updates and not doing anything stupid you should be fine.

b) Scan all suspicious files and download things only from reliable/original sites

or

c) Use Linux and don't give a fuck about antivirus and stuff


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

You pay what you get for, but not every AV/software suite has everything needed to protect a machine. I heard Symantec Fixed several issues.

Ive Used ESET in the past, some have recommended Kaspersky.

But thing is

Despite that Antivirus id recommend:

spyware blaster (Protects browser activity) (Read directions on how to use it properly)

spybot SD (Read directions too)

Hijack This!

Malware Bytes Anti Malware

Webroot Spysweeper

No Script for Firefox (Helps block alot of tag along sites/adds/links/java/flash/html) etc


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2012)

Drone said:


> c) Use Linux and don't give a fuck about antivirus and stuff



Linux systems have had their share of vulnerabilities (few, but few people uses Linux that way so it's fair). It's not the same thing, but you still have to keep the software and browsers and whatnot updated.

But as always, good practices is the best protection.


----------



## repman244 (Dec 15, 2012)

I used NOD32 until it became bloated then switched to MSE...one day I tried Avast (Free) and I'm not switching back. Offers many options, and for me it's a lot faster.


----------



## Drone (Dec 15, 2012)

Frick said:


> Linux systems have had their share of vulnerabilities (few, but few people uses Linux that way so it's fair)



Number of vulnerabilities doesn't depend on how many people use the system. I don't see any connection in that.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 15, 2012)

KIS for the last year and I think I'll be buying another 5 user license this year for the family again - as mentioned no AV will protect as much as learning good surfing habits will but it is something that really helps in delaying the time their computers get back to me for the usual clean up...

Now that alone is worth every penny to me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2012)

MSE is good for a free antivirus, but i highly recommend kaspersky internet security. its cleaned many systems up that MSE, avast, AVG and such never could.


unlike most other AV's, it doesnt just stop at detection - its got good cleanup/repair tools too, so you dont end up with a clean, but hosed OS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Number of vulnerabilities doesn't depend on how many people use the system. I don't see any connection in that.



think of it, whos going to hack the least popular OS/Kernel Out, and who will hack the most used OS/Kernel or attempt to? Linux does have big holes- being smug about it like mac users are just sets people up for failure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 16, 2012)

MSE and Malwarebytes is all you ever need.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> MSE is good for a free antivirus, but i highly recommend kaspersky internet security. its cleaned many systems up that MSE, avast, AVG and such never could.
> 
> 
> unlike most other AV's, it doesnt just stop at detection - its got good cleanup/repair tools too, so you dont end up with a clean, but hosed OS.



best way to remove infection is to disconnect from the internet totally. remove the crap, ensure its gone completely after removal and then attempt to hook back up to the internet


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Number of vulnerabilities doesn't depend on how many people use the system. I don't see any connection in that.





eidairaman1 said:


> think of it, whos going to hack the least popular OS/Kernel Out, and who will hack the most used OS/Kernel or attempt to? Linux does have big holes- being smug about it like mac users are just sets people up for failure.



Indeed so. If Linux was more popular there would be more to gain from exploiting it. The same goes for most software (unless it's targeted at specific stuff, like SCADA or suchlieks).


----------



## Guitar (Dec 16, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> MSE and Malwarebytes is all you ever need.



This. MSE is great for people who know what they're doing on the internet and are at least semi-conscious about security. My mother is using it on her PC as well, never had a problem except for one virus which was one they clicked to install in IE I believe. That and MBAM = golden, especially the pro version of MBAM which continually scans...I need to buy that next time they have it on sale now that I think about it.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2012)

Avast Free or Kaspersky is the ones i voted for, also Avira, Bit defender, Comodo are not bad. 

MSE fails, no idea why people are voting for that pile of crap, god it even failed not long ago in a review > http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/11/microsoft-security-essentials-fails-av-test-certification/


----------



## Guitar (Dec 16, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Avast Free or Kaspersky is the ones i voted for, also Avira, Bit defender, Comodo are not bad.
> 
> MSE fails, no idea why people are voting for that pile of crap, god it even failed not long ago in a review > http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/11/microsoft-security-essentials-fails-av-test-certification/



Failed one test and sucks. Okay.
The fact I've never had a problem with it, it is very lightweight, doesn't bug me at all, and is free = dgaf what some review says.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Failed one test and sucks. Okay.
> The fact I've never had a problem with it, it is very lightweight, doesn't bug me at all, and is free = dgaf what some review says.



There is more then just you in the world i hate to tell you, and its my job to clean PC's so i can tell you right now its failed MANY times in all the yrs ive dealt with it.

Free? so is alot of others, doesn't mean shit! Hell i can get Kaspersky for under $15


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2012)

What exactly have you found that MSE has failed at detecting in the years you've dealt with it?
Web viruses? Email? Downloads?

Just curious as I'm always interested in people experiences with software.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2012)

kreij said:


> what exactly have you found that mse has failed at detecting in the years you've dealt with it?
> Web viruses? Email? Downloads?
> 
> Just curious as i'm always interested in people experiences with software.



ygpm


----------



## Guitar (Dec 16, 2012)

Melvis said:


> There is more then just you in the world i hate to tell you, and its my job to clean PC's so i can tell you right now its failed MANY times in all the yrs ive dealt with it.
> 
> Free? so is alot of others, doesn't mean shit! Hell i can get Kaspersky for under $15



Shit, and I thought I was typing to myself this whole time!

Just because you're cleaning the computers of inexperienced users who click on every damn popup saying they've won $1 million dollars and every email that says it'll make their penis grow by 300% doesn't mean it is a bad program. This is also why, just for extra protection, why people say run MBAM in conjunction with it. Either way, that is your opinion, and by no means fact. Next you'll be telling me you prefer Norton.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2012)

So the best one Kasperski is not even mentioned? 

This is the only time you will hear from it. It catches what you need it to. 









Who made this list. NOD32: ESET Antivirus is not on there ether


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Shit, and I thought I was typing to myself this whole time!
> 
> Just because you're cleaning the computers of inexperienced users who click on every damn popup saying they've won $1 million dollars and every email that says it'll make their penis grow by 300% doesn't mean it is a bad program. This is also why, just for extra protection, why people say run MBAM in conjunction with it. Either way, that is your opinion, and by no means fact. Next you'll be telling me you prefer Norton.



Well you basically are, unless you work on other people computers for a living? at least i have thousands to comapred to, not just myself and a few machines.

 That makes no sense what so ever, maybe you should just re read what you just typed? because isnt that just the point of a AV? to help and minimise the risk of getting viruses since most people do exactly what you just said? Its there to help the stupid, not the smart. Exactly, but the problem is most dont use another program like MBAM, they just stick to the one they use expecting it to work and far as they know it is. This is my experince with many, not just what i use at home, this is home users, business, etc, bit of difference there, you can believe what ya want, i realy dont care, in the end i know from my expereince whats better then others and the review^ just backed me right up, which was months later by the way. Norton hey? hmmm i think not, have alook here > http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170264&highlight=anti+virus


----------



## Guitar (Dec 16, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Well you basically are, unless you work on other people computers for a living? at least i have thousands to comapred to, not just myself and a few machines.
> 
> That makes no sense what so ever, maybe you should just re read what you just typed? because isnt that just the point of a AV? to help and minimise the risk of getting viruses since most people do exactly what you just said? Its there to help the stupid, not the smart. Exactly, but the problem is most dont use another program like MBAM, they just stick to the one they use expecting it to work and far as they know it is. This is my experince with many, not just what i use at home, this is home users, business, etc, bit of difference there, you can believe what ya want, i realy dont care, in the end i know from my expereince whats better then others and the review^ just backed me right up, which was months later by the way. Norton hey? hmmm i think not, have alook here > http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170264&highlight=anti+virus



Basically I am what? I work on other people's computers for a living, although sporadically, I'm in IT. I also used to work on them daily at my older job, and have worked on plenty personally, so I think I have SOME experience.  What makes no sense? You said it yourself, the point of AV is to help minimiZe the risk of getting viruses - which MSE does, and does a great job of it. No - most people don't do exactly what I just said - it was an exaggeration. It is there to help everyone, not just the stupid. Sure, I could not run any AV and be fine - but why would I when I can run something unobtrusive and low maintenance that works like MSE? People stick with what the idiots at Best Buy tell them to use or their "tech guy" who tells them to use AVG Free because it is the best one out. I know from my experience as well, guess what, out of a forum of tech people, you're not the only one who has experience fixing and repairing computers. Mind blowing stuff, huh.  Why would you post a thread that proves me even more correct about MSE...?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So the best one Kasperski is not even mentioned?
> 
> This is the only time you will hear from it. It catches what you need it to.
> 
> ...



^ this kind of thing is exactly why i love kaspersky. works the same for network shares, worm attacks, email attachments, the lot.


----------



## acerace (Dec 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> What exactly have you found that MSE has failed at detecting in the years you've dealt with it?
> Web viruses? Email? Downloads?
> 
> Just curious as I'm always interested in people experiences with software.



Well, my problem with MSE is it'll slow down the whole computer to a crawl when I'm opening a folder that contains many .exe file. I'm a guy who always keep my software in a place for future use, like drivers when reinstalling OS. I believe there are some users in this forum experienced the same problem too. I change to Avast, and never experience the problem again. Weird.

Also, it's too slow when removing malware.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 16, 2012)

Jetster said:


> So the best one Kasperski is not even mentioned?
> 
> This is the only time you will hear from it. It catches what you need it to.
> 
> Who made this list. NOD32: ESET Antivirus is not on there ether



The Poll is for FREE AV's, and Kaspresky and ESET don't offer such options, except for trial versions. If it was "The best Anti-virus 2013" - then they surely will be listed.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 16, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> The Poll is for FREE AV's, and Kaspresky and ESET don't offer such options, except for trial versions. If it was "The best Anti-virus 2013" - then they surely will be listed.



Ok, got it. In that case the free ones are worth every penny


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 16, 2012)

I picked AVG Free, not because I like it or prefer it, but its one of the first antivirus I've used and I don't feel the need to try out other AVs and used them, No problems with AVG whatsoever 

I never catch a virus anyway, I'm always careful of what I visit, download or copy in my PCs. and no hackers gonna try and hack me, cause i'm just a small fish in the sea.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I picked AVG Free, not because I like it or prefer it, but its one of the first antivirus I've used and I don't feel the need to try out other AVs and used them, No problems with AVG whatsoever
> 
> I never catch a virus anyway, I'm always careful of what I visit, download or copy in my PCs. and no hackers gonna try and hack me, cause i'm just a small fish in the sea.



i've had three machines hit by network worms just from having a port forwarded. playing safe doesnt cut it these days.


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> think of it, whos going to hack the least popular OS/Kernel Out, and who will hack the most used OS/Kernel or attempt to? Linux does have big holes- being smug about it like mac users are just sets people up for failure.



Think of what? Linux in nature is safer. It has different architecture. And how is it least popular? Most of the servers run on Linux and hackers usually want to hack servers not random home computers. Will you say now that servers are bad targets? It's the biggest eyeroller.


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

I use Kaspersky IS 2012 on my desktop rig. Laptop and Ultrabook both use MSE, but I have bought a copy of Malwarebytes (even though I find MSE fast and effective).

OP might consider running Malwarebytes along side MSE; this should give better proctection.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2012)

Naito said:


> I use Kaspersky IS 2012 on my desktop rig. Laptop and Ultrabook both use MSE, but I have bought a copy of Malwarebytes (even though I find MSE fast and effective).
> 
> OP might consider running Malwarebytes along side MSE; this should give better proctection.



why havent you updated to KIS 2013?


----------



## Naito (Dec 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why havent you updated to KIS 2013?



Just been lazy, I guess. Did think about it, though.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for more details about avast! 8.0 coming at the end of February 2013. We'll see then...


----------



## repman244 (Dec 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Think of what? Linux in nature is safer. It has different architecture. And how is it least popular? Most of the servers run on Linux and hackers usually want to hack servers not random home computers. Will you say now that servers are bad targets? It's the biggest eyeroller.



I don't think servers are open directly to the internet...usually they are behind a firewall or something.
And hackers usually go after clueless people that will click on everything and give their personal info (that's why facebook is the worlds biggest target).

Same was said about OS X until it got it's fair share of trouble (due to increasing popularity).


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2012)

repman244 said:


> I don't think servers are open directly to the internet...usually they are behind a firewall or something.
> And hackers usually go after clueless people that will click on everything and give their personal info (that's why facebook is the worlds biggest target).
> 
> Same was said about OS X until it got it's fair share of trouble (due to increasing popularity).



Even Sony servers got hacked. If something is a target it will get hacked sooner or later. Firewalls ain't no perfect.

As for clueless people getting owned .. most of the time it's malware, scareware, ransomware etc. (_btw all this stuff differs from viruses, it's basically different things_ not all viruses are malware and not all malware is virus) etc. or they're just stupid and give their details.

Stupid people can get owned even in Linux or OS X, however it's not always got to do with security but sanity.

p.s.

some nice read:

http://lifehacker.com/5560443/whats-the-difference-between-viruses-trojans-worms-and-other-malware

http://techtips.salon.com/differences-between-virus-malware-1224.html


----------



## repman244 (Dec 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Even Sony servers got hacked. If something is a target it will get hacked sooner or later. Firewalls ain't no perfect.
> 
> As for clueless people getting owned .. most of the time it's malware, scareware, ransomware etc. (_btw all this stuff differs from viruses, it's basically different things_ not all viruses are malware and not all malware is virus) etc. or they're just stupid and give their details.
> 
> Stupid people can get owned even in Linux or OS X, however it's not always got to do with security but sanity.



That means that linux servers aren't safer either...it can and will get hacked either way. It's just the complexity of the system and the layers to get access to them is what's keeping them "safe".

It's quite hard to define what and who is the main target, but if I had to make a choice I would say PC users.


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2012)

Frick said:


> Indeed so. If Linux was more popular there would be more to gain from exploiting it. The same goes for most software (unless it's targeted at specific stuff, like SCADA or suchlieks).



Indeed so. The Mac OS has always been targeted by malware since it came out in 1984 but has somehow managed to maintain this myth of absolute security. The latest versions are based on Unix which perpetuates this myth even more.

However, now that Macs are becoming more popular, they're getting targeted more and more by malware, which _does_ successfully infect it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 16, 2012)

Surfing habits > all anti virus.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 16, 2012)

Should have had an option for - none.  In 20+ years...I've never used Antivirus software, haven't had a need for it.

Best,

LC


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2012)

repman244 said:


> That means that linux servers aren't safer either...it can and will get hacked either way. It's just the complexity of the system and the layers to get access to them is what's keeping them "safe".
> 
> It's quite hard to define what and who is the main target, but if I had to make a choice I would say PC users.



Yes, you are absolutely correct.

However it will change and very very soon. With all those tablets, smart phones and stuff selling like hotcakes, hackers will turn away from pc to mobile world.


----------



## repman244 (Dec 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yes, you are absolutely correct.
> 
> However it will change and very very soon. With all those tablets, smart phones and stuff selling like hotcakes, hackers will turn away from pc to mobile world.



Indeed, android has a fair share of it already...and it will only continue to increase. 
IMO mobile platforms can be even more dangerous. Some people provide so much of their information in there, that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Basically I am what? I work on other people's computers for a living, although sporadically, I'm in IT. I also used to work on them daily at my older job, and have worked on plenty personally, so I think I have SOME experience.  What makes no sense? You said it yourself, the point of AV is to help minimiZe the risk of getting viruses - which MSE does, and does a great job of it. No - most people don't do exactly what I just said - it was an exaggeration. It is there to help everyone, not just the stupid. Sure, I could not run any AV and be fine - but why would I when I can run something unobtrusive and low maintenance that works like MSE? People stick with what the idiots at Best Buy tell them to use or their "tech guy" who tells them to use AVG Free because it is the best one out. I know from my experience as well, guess what, out of a forum of tech people, you're not the only one who has experience fixing and repairing computers. Mind blowing stuff, huh.  Why would you post a thread that proves me even more correct about MSE...?



Good im glad to see you have some experience in this field, so you of all people should know better? Seriously? you don't see it?  Your whole comment made no sense at all, think about it. Of course i said it myself, did you? NO! Of course its there to minimiSe the risk that's the whole point, BUT wouldn't you like to know what one is doing a better job at preventing that risk? MSE will prevent some risk, but it wont have as good as % as others as i have already explained! Yes of course its there to help everyone, but mainly the people that click click click, you and me know better then to do this, god im writing this out on a computer that has no AV just a firewall. Why? because i know not to click on every dam thing that pops up etc, HENCE why i recommend other AV's not MSE as for the more basic user doesn't do what we do and that then in turns increases the risk of getting a virus and ive had countless come in with Viruses that MSE just has not stopped or picked up. Its all about the better % then just been easy or whatever it is that makes a good AV over another, plain and simple. I like a AV that STOP VIRUSES then one that doesn't, wouldn't  you? How in god's green earth do you think i proved you even more correct? dude!! i don't what your smoking but its good  If anything i just proved how wrong you are, and backed it up with proof!!  Seriously READ before posting stuff like that^ your only making your self look like a fool :shadedshu

Also if you want the whole story about why i dont recommend MSE ask Kreij i sent him everything about it.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 17, 2012)

MSE is sluggish and its protection is far from stellar. If i had to chose, i'd take AVG 2013 Free anytime over it.

There are few quite nice alternatives lately.

- Ad-aware Free with Antivirus (Powered by Ad-aware+VIPRE)
- Roboscan Internet Security (Powered by BitDefender+ESTsoft Engine)
- Kingsoft Antivirus 2012 and upcomin 2013 which will be Kingsoft+AVIRA engine
- ZoneAlarm Internet Security Free (Powered by Kaspersky)
- Panda Cloud Antivirus Free (it now has more goodies and its still free)
- plus the old bunch consisting of avast!, AVG and AVIRA

They all won't cost anyone any money, but they perform incredibly well. In my opinion far better than MSE. Sure MSE is an option but personally i wouldn't recommend it. It's better to set one of the above to auto clean threats and lock it with password if it will be used on a novice user computer.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 17, 2012)

What about the Norton internet security 2011 if I still can do the updates since its not been yet activated?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2012)

Is MSE 4.1- Windows 8 included wit the 8 install or de you have to download it?


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Is MSE 4.1- Windows 8 included wit the 8 install or de you have to download it?



It's included under the name of: Windows Defender.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll Apologize ahead of time for this, But I am REALLY Shady and Vague on this Particular subject and I'd love to get a REAL answer(seeing as how you all seem to know your stuff, and the topic is @ hand).If Someone doesn't mind answering Some Question's which , I CANNOT for the life of me find a DIRECT answer to online.How do I .....

A- know what Might be a sign of Mal/Spy/Ad -ware on My PC?
B- Go about Finding the Cause, or location of Said file/Program?
C- Deal with it,SAFELY, and or Properly?
.

And I reiterate, I REALLY did try to find answers to this on line, but I always get Some Damn site trying to sell me a program to Protect me against the things, that Frankly I suspect them of Trying to infect me with.

Any & all help is appreciated.
Best Regard's


----------



## BondExtreme (Dec 17, 2012)

I've always liked Avast.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What about the Norton internet security 2011 if I still can do the updates since its not been yet activated?



its possible if youve never installed or activated it before, IIRC sometimes youre entitled to a version update for free if you activate a old version for the first time ever. (Not Guaranteed though)


----------

